# Who's Going to Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed MDC Lahore?



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Assalamalikum everyone!! May ALLAH bless you all.
Who's going to skzmdc class of 2017?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I applied on the foreign seat and I'm confident that I will get in.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh great. Do you have any idea when the classes will start? They are supposed to send us letters in this week.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think classes will start somewhere around December 10th.


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

My merit no is 108,i have just received a call from skzmdc that some seats have been dropped.They told me to submit the fee.Tonight i will be leaving for lahore to submit my fee InshAllah


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh that's good. All the best! Will you be staying at hostel? I have to but they are not giving any confirmed info

- - - Updated - - -

How much have they asked you to pay?


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

I am also going to SKZMDC. I am also a bit worried about finding a hostel....If anyone has any suggestions please share.


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sheza123 said:


> Oh that's good. All the best! Will you be staying at hostel? I have to but they are not giving any confirmed info
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much have they asked you to pay?


They asked me to pay 2 lac 75 thousand before friday.Yes, i will be staying at hostel but they didn,t give any info.they said nothing is confirmed yet.So wait and see.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

well they keep on saying that there are limited rooms available for girls in hostels..... that woman told me that only top students will be given rooms... that's so wierd...


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i went to shalamar today and i submitted my application. interview tomorrow morning at 10. this is just in case i don't get into sheikh zayed. idky the administration is taking so long to post the foreign student merit list.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know much about shalamar since I am not a loahore resident... My cousin got in shalamar though... Yeah you are right there administration is slow...
Students there say that the college is very good if you don't look at the infrastructure etc... The students I met and talked with were satisfied. When you compare the hospitals then yeah skz is obviously better and it has a chance of coming under the pmcs which helps you if you intend to settle in pakistan. I have heard shalamar is good too and I guess it's affiliated with lums.


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> i went to shalamar today and i submitted my application. interview tomorrow morning at 10. this is just in case i don't get into sheikh zayed. idky the administration is taking so long to post the foreign student merit list.



Ghani im selected in shalamar and have paid my dues over there...........i think its d best pvt college in lhr after cmh ..........its on par wt skzmc ......moreover shalamar has got 2 hospitals affiliated wt it one being shalamar as well as fauji foundation......and yeah they r producing great results in uhs and lastly im a expat pakistani so i luv their campus wt nice faculty etc


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

Can anyone give me a link to a facebook page for SKZMDC, specifically one with the 2012 class included?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

hey ar14! did you pay your fee?


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sheza123 said:


> hey ar14! did you pay your fee?


Yes I have paid my fee.I have also managed to find a private hostel.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

So guys.. How did you find the college? I found it good too but the administration's really poor............


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think it's a really nice college. graduating from here will open many doors iA


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah Inshaa Allah. Which batch are you in? B?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in batch A. which author are you mainly using to study anatomy, KLM or Snell?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am following Snell's but yeah I would buy KLM soon Inshaa Allah

- - - Updated - - -

One of my seniors has suggested B.D Chaurasia. I think it's good as far as only memorising is concerned or, so I have heard from my uncle who's a doctor too.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

okay 

- - - Updated - - -

i might also purchase churasia. i really don't know exactly what to buy so i'm kind of in this destructive cycle of buying all the books lol

- - - Updated - - -

in D.H, did your professor tell you to do any drawings?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Group A has a good dissection demonstrator Dr Asma. Ours is Dr Saqib


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

dr. saqib the guy with the glasses? i had him before we all received our proper roll numbers. he's not very good in my opinion. this is his first year as well.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah exactly. He has asked us to draw the diagram of a spinal nerve and yes you are right that's my opinion too. I feel as if he is trying pretty hard but somewhat the lecture isn't a cohesive one.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

are you using cunningham's manual to draw the spinal nerve?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Were you in the anatomy tutorial with professor javaid today? What happened over there?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah I was. It was good but not exactly a tutorial since it was Dr Javaid who kept on speaking and the students didn't discuss anything. That was perhaps because we didn't know what exactly a tutorial is. But the physiology tutorial kept us alert... I can't believe we have already delivered our first presentations without having gone through the book.... tell me about yours..


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

our physiology tutorial teacher wasn't so good. we weren't that alert. we also had presentations.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

did anyone of you sign up for NUMUN? And what exactly is the topic for physiology tutorial? Is it just cell membrane or the whole week's course?


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

hello guys my domicile is kpk but i want i get admision in sheik khalifa medical college plz anyone can guid me ? how many seat in this college for kpk student i live in punjab n i wish i also get admission in this college? plz tell what is merit of this college ???????


----------

